

SproutCore JS Framework domain now points to squat page - justinjlynn
http://www.sproutcore.com

======
justinjlynn
Looks like the domain expired on the 24th of May. I hope they get this sorted
out soon. Oddly enough, some subdomains (blog and showcase, for example) still
point to the correct endpoints.

~~~
justinjlynn
It appears to be fixed. Yay!

